# When is it okay to go in a pax house?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.

My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.

Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


----------



## Mr Styg (Jan 3, 2018)

I make sure they sign a consent form, then I have it notarized. Also make sure my body camera is working and recording audio.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think I have ever entered a house for Uber/Lyft. I have gotten out of the vehicle to assisted injured, handicapped, and severely drunk people before, but I don't think I've ever actually entered a house.

And no I've never physically helped a drunk person, but I had one that couldn't even find his own apartment so I had to get out and explain he was at the wrong door and to hand him his Taco Bell that he had left in my car...not that he was going to eat it since he likely passed out the second he got inside his apartment. Boy do I not miss the late shifts. To be fair though this guy was almost completely sober when I picked him up, but 10 minutes later the alcohol kicked in and he was off the chart non-functional.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

The best is when you get to enter a pax, consensually of course!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


 Go to Pax House?? https://www.paxhouse.org/ 
Only when you've tried everything else loool


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I haven't ever had any reason to enter a pax's house, and it's hard to think of a case where it would be appropriate. Maybe the situation with the blind lady needing help with groceries, but I've never had anything remotely like that.

I drive mostly days, so I don't get the drunk drama. I do get sick and/or disabled people occasionally, but I'm trained for that and I know which ones to accept and which I should cancel. So far, I haven't had to cancel anyone because of medical issues, but I wouldn't hesitate for a second if I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Honeslty i would be concerned with helping even the disabled. Are you qualified and trained to help? If they get injured because you didnt help enough, do you live in a state where you may face financial liability?

Once you take that responsibility, are you fully capable of being responsible?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Honeslty i would be concerned with helping even the disabled. Are you qualified and trained to help? If they get injured because you didnt help enough, do you live in a state where you may face financial liability?
> 
> Once you take that responsibility, are you fully capable of being responsible?


Good points, and certainly things drivers should consider carefully.

Last time I checked 38 states had "Good Samaritan" laws, but those laws typically *exclude* anyone who is being paid to provide any service for the person they are helping. So an *Uber driver* helping a disabled person into or out of their car *would NOT be covered.*

In my personal situation, yes I am trained, certified, and experienced in assisting disabled people -- I'm a licensed EMT. However, I do NOT assist them.

I evaluate them medically to be sure they are okay to drive, but if they need any assistance (either physical or even just _verbal _directions), they need a special transportation vehicle. I know the liability issues, and I'm not taking that liability.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I'll take luggage to the door and place it inside while standing outside. This is for elderly, pregnant ladies and the disabled. If you are healthy the luggage goes as far as the curb from trunk.

Never go inside.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Go to Pax House?? https://www.paxhouse.org/
> Only when you've tried everything else
> loool


Nice catch...!

Didn't quite expect that...

Was thinking more along the lines...

Of bunch of pax sitting around...

Thinking how they can best...

Screw Uber drivers up...8>)

Rakos


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Professionally, at 8 cents a minute (YMMV) I can't imagine any reason to.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Mr Styg said:


> I make sure they sign a consent form, then I have it notarized. Also make sure my body camera is working and recording audio.


The notarization is not valid unless the notary witnessed the pax signing it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I did once. I was still a noob, 

Picked up a woman from a restaurant. She was going to her home way up in the mountains.
About a 30 minute trip.

She works at the restaurant. I told her I go there all the time and we had a great talk the whole way.
Very friendly. The kind of woman you can tell that easily makes friends with everyone.

Anyway, we arrive at her house and she asks me if I need to use the bathroom since it was a long drive back, plus it was about midnight.

I had to go like a mother *******, so I accepted her offer.

My day job I enter peoples homes all the time, so maybe this is why I felt comfortable doing it.

But now knowing everything that can possibly go wrong, I wouldn't do it again.
Even though she hadn't been drinking, still very risky.

Very nice lady though. I've since had her as my waitress and tip her nicely, even though she didn't tip me


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I did once. I was still a noob,
> 
> Picked up a woman from a restaurant. She was going to her home way up in the mountains.
> About a 30 minute trip.
> ...


As we get older we realize how risky it is. Even if you get them on your dash cam offering sex, she can legally revoke consent once you get inside the house.

You can maybe record the moment of penetration, clearly showing consent.

However, she can legally withdraw consent halfway through.

So now we have to record the entire sexual encounter?

Now we come into the issue of recording consent. Even in single consent states, it does not apply because she has a reasonable expectation of privacy in her bedroom while performing a sexual act.

Sexual assault accusations is like a ticking time bomb with a random fuse that has a maximum fuse time of 35 damn years. God forbid you become rich and famous one day, sounds like an easy pay day.

Now I'm not saying all these types of alligations are fake but how the hell are we supposed to know???

#MeToo


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


If they can't get in/out of there car by themselfs,CANCEL, this lady should have had a escort, but hey, thats just me, PS remember 1 thing, LIABILITY$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, you'll figure that out in time, if you do TNC long enough, JMO


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

All very excellent points, but you left out THE scariest of them all, withdrawal of consent AFTER everything seemed fine. You're never 100% out of the woods. Backup that dashcam footage and if you don't have an advocate on retainer, at least have a reliable friend with emergency access.



steveK2016 said:


> As we get older we realize how risky it is. Even if you get them on your dash cam offering sex, she can legally revoke consent once you get inside the house.
> 
> You can maybe record the moment of penetration, clearly showing consent.
> 
> ...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I did once. I was still a noob,
> 
> Picked up a woman from a restaurant. She was going to her home way up in the mountains.
> About a 30 minute trip.
> ...


And? And??!! We're on the edge of our seats here... did you get some tea and crumpets?!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I once entered a pax house and played video games. No one ever said anything about having a dash cam or audio recording for consent


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I've helped several blind customers, but never into their homes. They all were pretty good about their own domain. But one of them asked me to help her to the customer service desk at the walmart. I did. There was no greeter at the door, or I would have asked them to handle it.

I would never go into a house with a passenger. I've carried groceries to a front stoop. But those folks I've helped turned out not to be tippers. Kind of unfortunate.


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

I get paid to move paxholes from A to B. Thats it. Never ever get inside a house. If they are or have a disabilitie hire special transportation. As for drunks fortunately I don't pick up at bars or work at night.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I once entered a pax house and played video games. No one ever said anything about having a dash cam or audio recording for consent


You're a female. It was the guy that invited you in that was at risk for sexual assault charges.

Your only risk is actually being raped and killed.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

When is it okay to enter a passenger's home? NEVER.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> And? And??!! We're on the edge of our seats here... did you get some tea and crumpets?!


HAHA. Not gonna lie, when I was in the bathroom I thought that maybe when I came out I was going to find her undressed.

She wasn't a hottie, but not a bad looking woman.
And she was being a little too friendly.

No dice


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You're a female. It was the guy that invited you in that was at risk for sexual assault charges.
> 
> Your only risk is actually being raped and killed.


Idk if I should feel better or worse about this but when you put it that way...Jesus! You guys have it worse


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

It is ok to enter when no one is home. For example, after an airport drop off where the entire family has left for an extended trip. Stay in the house for a few days and leave before they get back.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

With all these nutty pax around I would never go into a pax house. Never.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I once entered a pax house and played video games. No one ever said anything about having a dash cam or audio recording for consent


What if he screams RAPE 3 years from now !?

U


Chefbumbum said:


> I get paid to move paxholes from A to B. Thats it. Never ever get inside a house. If they are or have a disabilitie hire special transportation. As for drunks fortunately I don't pick up at bars or work at night.


Use their car for uber.
Cook a few steaks.
Leave dirty dishes.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What if he screams RAPE 3 years from now !?


I wouldn't worry about it. Uber will assume it is a setup and steal his medical records. Pass them around upper management, plan a smear campaign against him...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I just had my own "never never" situation. Time for my first UP story.

Late last night right after dropping off an airport rider I forgot to go offline. Got a ping from one "Ian," and said to myself why not it'll pay for gas back to the airport. I pulled up to the address and all I see are bars and restaurants. All I can think of is OMG I'm going to get stuck with a drunk, which I try to avoid at all costs by only making airport pickups after 10pm or so. An attractive 30-something girl walks up, awkwardly waving her arms about. Ian had requested a ride for her.

She introduces herself, then immediately makes herself at home-- and not just at home, but very much at home-- in the front passenger seat, adjusting it every which way, reclining back, and putting her foot out the window. She was devoid of the telltale aromas of drunkenness, but she was nevertheless quite intoxicated by _something_-- whether drink or drug, or for that matter, magic frog.

My immediate fears are of keeping my front seat area clean/dry. But soon I'm quite distracted by arms waving about while she's telling me things, hitting the radio dials and the steering wheel a couple times. Now I'm worried about keeping the car moving straight. But soon I'm distracted yet again, by what she's actually saying. She talks about channeling spirits, tells me how Tesla the scientist is her idol, about how Tesla was an extra terrestrial, and about alien conspiracy theorists. And in between she keeps thanking me for picking her up and keeps telling me how beautiful my mind is.

It was just an 8 minute ride, but it was an 8 minute magical mystery ride.

So I finally, and thankfully, pull over at her destination and have an ominous feeling of sudden relief at her impending exit. She thanks me again, several times, says "I love you" twice, then says "you're so strung up!" -- at which point my WTF-o-meter is ringing alarms again since she's still sitting there in my car.

I just keep looking forward, trying to force my thoughts back to that ominous feeling of relief again -- as she _finally_ opens the door -- until she near-violently grabs my arm, pulls me toward her, and lays a wet one on me before finally exiting my car and closing the door. 

I must have sat there stunned for at least a minute after she finally left the sanctity of my car. If I didn't know she was intoxicated before, this old fart knew for sure then!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I just had my own "never never" situation. Time for my first UP story.
> 
> Late last night right after dropping off an airport rider I forgot to go offline. Got a ping from one "Ian," and said to myself why not it'll pay for gas back to the airport. I pulled up to the address and all I see are bars and restaurants. All I can think of is OMG I'm going to get stuck with a drunk, which I try to avoid at all costs by only making airport pickups after 10pm or so. An attractive 30-something girl walks up, awkwardly waving her arms about. Ian had requested a ride for her.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you have some footage of this rare unicorn


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I went in a pax house once. A little old lady I picked up from the airport. She had three suitcases, two of which I was sure had her family members in them.They were heavy as Fk.

She could barely walk on her own, she had just arrived from Brazil where she stayed for four months. I helped her up 4 steps to her door then I unloaded the bags and brought them to the porch, which she was still there struggling with the door.

After making sure we were at the correct house I helped with the lock in the door and I helped her again up one step into the house and I carry her bags in for her. She was very nice and kept apologizing because she only had foreign money to tip me...(before we had it in the app).
So I ended up with this ~~>







Sweet little ole lady... I would do it again in the same circumstances. But only those circumstances.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Where do you guys/girls use the bathroom during a long shift?

I like using pax's bathrooms. Strangely, after I'm done & thanking them, a few handed me a cash tip. 



Ribak said:


> It is ok to enter when no one is home. For example, after an airport drop off where the entire family has left for an extended trip. Stay in the house for a few days and leave before they get back.


How else do you think LA/SF/Palo Alto drivers afford to drive uber?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ratethis said:


> I went in a pax house once. A little old lady I picked up from the airport. She had three suitcases, two of which I was sure had her family members in them.They were heavy as Fk.
> 
> She could barely walk on her own, she had just arrived from Brazil where she stayed for four months. I helped her up 4 steps to her door then I unloaded the bags and brought them to the porch, which she was still there struggling with the door.
> 
> ...


That's a 10 Real note...

10 Brazilian Real equals
3.09 US Dollars

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please tell me you have some footage of this rare unicorn


I have, I have! I absolutely could not wait to get home, pull that tiny little card out, and see my own pathetic reactions!
But it ain't going past the card


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> They all were pretty good about their own domain.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Never go into a customers home...

Risks (some specific to gender some not)

Both Genders
1. Accused of theft
2. Accidentally letting an animal out and the headache that follows
3. Getting robbed/possibly murdered
4. your car gets stolen, broken into, or towed while you are inside

Your a man:
Falsely accused of rape

You're a woman
Getting raped


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> I just had my own "never never" situation. Time for my first UP story.
> 
> Late last night right after dropping off an airport rider I forgot to go offline. Got a ping from one "Ian," and said to myself why not it'll pay for gas back to the airport. I pulled up to the address and all I see are bars and restaurants. All I can think of is OMG I'm going to get stuck with a drunk, which I try to avoid at all costs by only making airport pickups after 10pm or so. An attractive 30-something girl walks up, awkwardly waving her arms about. Ian had requested a ride for her.
> 
> ...


Ive had them try to put their head down in my lap. Arm lock on steering wheel to support their head above waist level . . .
Ive had them hug me . . . women AND men.
Ive had them show me tattoos.
Ive had them show me raccoon bites.
Ive had them say " I bet youre fun to party with" i am !
( they Linger in the car 20 minutes after arrival)
Ive had women feel all over me.
Women with GOOD TOUCH.
Ive pulled up to bars . . . and marveled at Amazon Wonders in Fish Net stockings and had them come to.my car . .. .
No Matter HOW MUCH IVE BEEN TEMPTED
I TRY TO BE PROFESSIONAL.

Thank God i had training from shipyards with Govt. Contracts with high levels of women tempting me . . . to be FEARFUL of any workplace encounters !

I AM NOT GETTING PAID TO SOCIALIZE !!!

I am being paid to provide a service , and to be cordial to all.

Some i have met, may have been exactly
Who i think i want.
Uber IS NOT A DATING SERVICE.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


 I have only gone inside a pax residence twice. Both were close to the beginning of my Uber adventures.
1st. end of my night pick up pax from major city and drive him 45 mins back to his home 2 blocks from mine. On the journey had great conversation and he invited me inside for drinks. Went inside had a couple beers and walked home. 
2nd. Picked up an older(50-60) guy took him out to his home in the boonies. Had to urinate severely and Was unfamiliar with pub urination laws at the time so I asked if I could use his restroom. He was amenable and I was gone in less than 1 minute


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

No. Nay. Never. I do not get out of that driver's seat. 

Just get them out of your car and zoom.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Where do you guys/girls use the bathroom during a long shift?
> /QUOTE]
> Usually a tree or a 1ltr mtdew bottle


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't even get out of my car!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Where do you guys/girls use the bathroom during a long shift?


McToilet


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Your a man:
> Falsely accused of rape
> 
> You're a woman
> Getting raped


Is it weird that I live in fear of being raped?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is it weird that I live in fear of being raped?


In your fantasies...8>)

Oh wait...!

Man or woman or none of the above...?

Rakos


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I once picked up an elderly woman who used a cane from some type of family get together. Her daughter put some plates of food in the trunk. There was no way this lady was going to get them up the steps and into the house. I just entered far enough to set them on a nearby table. This was the only time.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Got a ******** from a lady who turned 40. She was kool and even gave me RedBull after. Also, I once helped a girl move her stuff from one apt to another, gave me 100 bucks and a ********.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

When they tip ya a 2 spot and then dump a 1* on ya. so you can beat the crap out of em and leave them as dazed and confused as they left you. lmao!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Got a ******** from a lady who turned 40. She was kool and even gave me RedBull after. Also, I once helped a girl move her stuff from one apt to another, gave me 100 bucks and a ********.


Dang! 
You got to hang out with someone on their 40tu birthday and you got to help someone move? 
Freakin awesome!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dang!
> You got to hang out with someone on their 40tu birthday and you got to help someone move?
> Freakin awesome!


YUPPPPP, she had a friend too. One of the best stories ever. Also got to party with some gangsters from Los Angeles, paid for strippers and a tipped me with a 12 pack of coronas. UBER in sac is crazy sometimes lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*When is it okay to go in a pax house?*

After you've dropped them off at the airport.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I once entered a pax house and played video games. No one ever said anything about having a dash cam or audio recording for consent


What about when you entered the cops home? Or the time you experienced a near **** situation?



KD_LA said:


> I just had my own "never never" situation. Time for my first UP story.
> 
> Late last night right after dropping off an airport rider I forgot to go offline. Got a ping from one "Ian," and said to myself why not it'll pay for gas back to the airport. I pulled up to the address and all I see are bars and restaurants. All I can think of is OMG I'm going to get stuck with a drunk, which I try to avoid at all costs by only making airport pickups after 10pm or so. An attractive 30-something girl walks up, awkwardly waving her arms about. Ian had requested a ride for her.
> 
> ...


I love how so many people are recently trying to replace saduber, where most of you are messing up is that your are leaving the small details such as names, what she was wearing, audio recordings etc, there can only be one and he can't be replaced.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Never go into a customers home...
> 
> Risks (some specific to gender some not)
> 
> ...


What about getting raped if you are a man? #metoo!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

He was definately a major league player...

Hope he comes back again....

Maybe he's waiting to see...

How much groveling we will do...8>)

Or...

He could be down in Mexico...

Being used as a boy toy...

For some rich cartel female kingpin...8>O

Rakos


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I've entered passengers homes on numerous occasions and have had offers to enter which I had refused on different occasions, i guess looking good, being a good listener, being educated and being at least somewhat articulate has its advantages. I don't wish to share the details of why or what happened because what happened there stays there (hopefully). All I can tell you is asses the situation and do it at your own risk, if things go south later on don't try to blame anyone else.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I went in a pax house once. A little old lady I picked up from the airport. She had three suitcases, two of which I was sure had her family members in them.They were heavy as Fk.
> 
> She could barely walk on her own, she had just arrived from Brazil where she stayed for four months. I helped her up 4 steps to her door then I unloaded the bags and brought them to the porch, which she was still there struggling with the door.
> 
> ...


I'm going back to Brazil this year, if you don't want those 10 Reais you can send them to me. It's $3 USD I don't have to spend.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> I love how so many people are recently trying to replace saduber, where most of you are messing up is that your are leaving the small details such as names, what she was wearing, audio recordings etc, there can only be one and he can't be replaced.


Ehmmm... okie dokie mister pokie.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hope he comes back again....
> 
> Maybe he's waiting to see...
> 
> How much groveling we will do...8>)


I do know he's still alive and trying to survive the winter but that's unfortunately all I know.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Over 7000 rides and never been in a PAX. house. 

This whole thread is stupid.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

FXService said:


> I'm going back to Brazil this year, if you don't want those 10 Reais you can send them to me. It's $3 USD I don't have to spend.


I can't part with that it's my first foreign $3. I've earned, I'm going to glue it on the dash... I would put it on the ceiling but I have a sunroof.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


When is it OK???? Easy answer. NEVER! Even the blind person found their way to the grocery. They can also find their way into the house. I will get them to the door. I will NEVER go inside.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> What about when you entered the cops home? Or the time you experienced a near **** situation?
> 
> I love how so many people are recently trying to replace saduber, where most of you are messing up is that your are leaving the small details such as names, what she was wearing, audio recordings etc, there can only be one and he can't be replaced.
> 
> What about getting raped if you are a man? #metoo!


Umm it's possible... odds ar far more likely you will get falsely accused of rape. From what I know of male rapes most happen in prison and tn rest are date rapes.

I've had my fair share of drunken gropers who had a thing for my skinny Asian looks but I also know several ways to kill with my bare hands and dozens of ways to beat the snot out of someone.

Eyes throat balls and kidneys, temples. Those are the places you want to target if you are attacked. Keys to the face will dissuade a lot of attackers unless they are armed.

If they have a gun well...

Give them what they want and go to therapy later.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I've entered passengers homes on numerous occasions and have had offers to enter which I had refused on different occasions, i guess looking good, being a good listener, being educated and being at least somewhat articulate has its advantages. I don't wish to share the details of why or what happened because what happened there stays there (hopefully). All I can tell you is *asses* the situation and do it at your own risk, if things go south later on don't try to blame anyone else.


Is that umh, Freudian? Asking for DommEinDistresS


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Every response in this thread should be: Never ever ( go into a pax house).


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a pick up at a bachelorette party, went inside so they could get a group picture in front of the eight foot inflatable penis.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Had a pick up at a bachelorette party, went inside so they could get a group picture in front of the eight foot inflatable penis.


Why do you have an 8' inflatable penis?


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Had a pick up at a bachelorette party, went inside so they could get a group picture in front of the eight foot inflatable penis.


Best story of the day!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Notch Johnson said:


> Had a pick up at a bachelorette party, went inside so they could get a group picture in front of the eight foot inflatable penis.


Is this actually what happened...?

Maybe it was more like...

You went inside...

So they could get a group picture...

Of your 8 "inch" penis......

Still something to be proud of...8>)

Rakos
PS. Updated...plastic peckers are not allowed...8>(


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


The answer is truly "NEVER go into pax's house" You shouldn't even be getting out of your car unless you're popping trunk and/or helping load pax's shit into the back.

My most frustrating trip where I went above and beyond and to the moon and back and wished to God I had never accepted to begin with was one I SO wanted to cancel when I first saw the pax (and her husband, and daughter) due to the extra amount of work it would clearly entail and the low dollar amount it would earn (once I saw destination). It involved a 400+ lb woman who was in a wheelchair, her 250 lb daughter and her 350 lb husband and 4 bags. Going 5 blocks to a hospital.

Suffice it to say that the < quarter mile trip that took 43 minutes from beginning to end involved a LOT of tetrus playing with her wheelchair (have you ever lifted or maneuvered a wheelchair made for someone who weighs over 400 lbs?) and her 4 other bags in my Prius's hatchback area, and I was dripping sweat by the time I sat down to drive. THEN I saw it was under a quarter mile away. I wanted to cry.

My car is still damaged slightly - the plastic flexible sheet in the hatchback area that you can pull over everything in the back to keep things secure is permanently blackened/scuffed/dented due to the HUGE heavy wheelchair that the husband forced into fitting back there. I didn't notice how ingrained it was until a week later and by then Uber said "sorry, you only have 3 days to report damage! Sowee!!" PLUS they appeared to be very low income (based on their apartment, the location, the hospital, and a few oher things) and I didn't want them to be charged - I told Uber I wanted UBER to pay me to have it cleaned, since I really couldn't cancel the trip once I saw everything involved. Handicapped, obese, they were African American, low-income housing......this had discrimination plastered all over it. I felt like such an asshole for even thinking about canceling.

At one point, after the husband and I worked at trying to fit the massive wheelchair and the other four bags in the hatchback area and it not working no matter what we did, I suggested that they may need to order an XL due to the amount of items and the lack of space that was clearly needed to accommodate their belongings. Oh no, they INSISTED that they can ALWAYS fit everything in a Prius like mine. "Nope, we always make it work" I guess if "making it work" involves damaging my car, the husband trying to slam the hatchback door down repeatedly without the door being able to close, and shoving a giant square peg into a teeny tiny minuscule pin hole, then they were right. Ugh. That was torture. They actually tipped me $1.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Julescase said:


> they INSISTED that they can ALWAYS fit everything in a Prius like mine.


By any chance, was the wife's name, "Cindy?"


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I've taken a dump in a pax bathroom. Even wiped the seat after I was done.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

As I think back, I did enter a house one other time. NYE a year ago, picked up a couple and the woman was a puker. Got it all in the bag!! We got to their house and I had to pee really bad, also had to air out the car. Win-win.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> As we get older we realize how risky it is. Even if you get them on your dash cam offering sex, she can legally revoke consent once you get inside the house.
> 
> You can maybe record the moment of penetration, clearly showing consent.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's like lets have sex, penis goes in an she goes "nvm, i was kidding" .....now you comitted rape, 20 years in prison and a ruined life.

I don't believe in any rape cases unless there was some sort of assault


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


 I've done that several times in the past, but it was usually to have sex. Each time I found out the hard way why those women were after! Never again!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


Once, after I started the trip (this was before we started getting long ride warnings), and while more riders in the house were coming out to the car, I explained that if we are going all the way to LAX ( from San Diego) I asked them for permission to use their bathroom. In that circumstance, it was a reasonable request, given the distance. And, by doing so, it prompted at least one other rider to do the same, so we didn't have to make a pitstop on the way.

But, that is the only time I can think of. Oh, yeah, another time when I helped and elderly lady with her groceries.



pomegranite112 said:


> Yeah it's like lets have sex, penis goes in an she goes "nvm, i was kidding" .....now you comitted rape, 20 years in prison and a ruined life.
> 
> I don't believe in any rape cases unless there was some sort of assault


How can anyone rape anyone without assaulting them?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember carrying grocery bags to a females apartment and felt weird just dropping them by her door....no way I'm ever going in any household


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Once, after I started the trip (this was before we started getting long ride warnings), and while more riders in the house were coming out to the car, I explained that if we are going all the way to LAX ( from San Diego) I asked them for permission to use their bathroom. In that circumstance, it was a reasonable request, given the distance. And, by doing so, it prompted at least one other rider to do the same, so we didn't have to make a pitstop on the way.
> 
> But, that is the only time I can think of. Oh, yeah, another time when I helped and elderly lady with her groceries.
> 
> How can anyone rape anyone without assaulting them?


If a girls had even half a glass of wine and you two have sex, she wakes up and regrets it. She can put you in jail for rape. Assault is not needed


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

If a good-looking drunk girl asks me to come in, I'm going in. I might get lucky or I might get murdered, but you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. 

Plus, carry a knife wherever you go for protection.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> What about getting raped if you are a man?
> #metoo!


My generation grew up when today's "hashtag" symbol was yesterdays "pound" symbol.

So every time I see someone talking about #MeToo, it immediately translates to "Pound Me Too".

So it really sends me a mixed message and requires situational interpretation... I guess it depends on the age of the author.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


Only for sex and Rob the place!
Are you smoking crack for real never going to someone's house. Don't walk up and ring the doorbell don't knock on the front door don't touch passengers at all they can't get in the car they need to get a service that deals with handicap


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Dropped a sweet old lady at her home on a hill over looking downtown Reno. Commented when bringing luggage to porch, "bet you have a pretty view from the back." She invited me in for a looksee! I didn't think twice. We hung out on her balcony, the view was gorgeous and she gave me a little bottle of ice cold tonic water. Delish!

I usually accept hospitalities when offered. I find refusing kindnesses awkward. Do not offer me the last slice of pizza unless you mean it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> I just had my own "never never" situation. Time for my first UP story.
> 
> Late last night right after dropping off an airport rider I forgot to go offline. Got a ping from one "Ian," and said to myself why not it'll pay for gas back to the airport. I pulled up to the address and all I see are bars and restaurants. All I can think of is OMG I'm going to get stuck with a drunk, which I try to avoid at all costs by only making airport pickups after 10pm or so. An attractive 30-something girl walks up, awkwardly waving her arms about. Ian had requested a ride for her.
> 
> ...


Tesla was Not an Extraterestrial !

When he was 5 , Intradimensionals communicated with him.

Read his story.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Dropped a sweet old lady at her home on a hill over looking downtown Reno. Commented when bringing luggage to porch, "bet you have a pretty view from the back." She invited me in for a looksee! I didn't think twice. We hung out on her balcony, the view was gorgeous and she gave me a little bottle of ice cold tonic water. Delish!
> 
> I usually accept hospitalities when offered. I find refusing kindnesses awkward. Do not offer me the last slice of pizza unless you mean it!


She may have thoroughly enjoyed your company.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Ribak said:


> It is ok to enter when no one is home. For example, after an airport drop off where the entire family has left for an extended trip. Stay in the house for a few days and leave before they get back.


Bad Santa style. Hope they left plenty of food for sandwiches.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Another Thread that shows Uber is on Borrowed time Imagine entering a Strangers Home The Liabilities are endless.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Around Christmas I picked up a somewhat elderly lady at a Dept. Retail Outlet and drove her and two giant stuffed animals home. She also had a few bags or gifts. She asked me to carry the stuffed animals to her house from my car on the street and I did, leaving the stuffed animals on her entryway floor and wishing her good evening. Was quick, a d only like 4 ft past her front door. That was it,no issues.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


When a hot pax wants sex!

J/K I have done it to help any elderly or handicap person bring in groceries or other items! They always tip when you do this. But more importantly it is tr right thing to do. That could be your parents or grandparents, you would hope they would be helped out in a similar way.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATE IS TOOOOO LOW . THE " COMMUNITY " IS COUNTING ON YOU TO GET IT BACK TO ABOVE 99% .


----------



## ThePurpleWind (Jan 28, 2018)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The best is when you get to enter a pax, consensually of course!


Aaaannnnd...we'll all be reading about you in the news one of these days.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Always wanted to **** a pax. Esp a 3 star, entitled pax. The ones that know what they want and are slightly psychotic. Good for sex, But terrible passengers

Edit: probably terrible gf’s as well lool


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> Always wanted to **** a pax. Esp a 3 star, entitled pax. The ones that know what they want and are slightly psychotic. Good for sex, But terrible passengers
> 
> Edit: probably terrible gf's as well lool


Phrightening...


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I evaluate them medically to be sure they are okay to drive


You let your passengers drive, while you sit in the back and drink all the waters and eat all the M&Ms? I hope you tip well as a driver.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> You let your passengers drive, while you sit in the back and drink all the waters and eat all the M&Ms? I hope you tip well as a driver.


Your avatar so much reminds me...

Of this baby...8>)

You have received a YouTube video! 




Rakos


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Never in a million years. 

Unknown black man seen entering white woman's home cops called.

Cops show up - big black man in white woman's home.

???

"well we felt threatened and did not know what he was doing in there"


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ThePurpleWind said:


> Aaaannnnd...we'll all be reading about you in the news one of these days.


I'm retired from rideshare forever. Hey if my pizza delivery customers wanna let me in or in them I'm not saying no. I take dabs/shots/hitjoints if my customers offer them too.


----------



## Lemski (Jan 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


Howzz 'bout grabbin' some helm!!??



michael7227 said:


> Never in a million years.
> 
> Unknown black man seen entering white woman's home cops called.
> 
> ...


That is total crap, stop profiling man. Some white girls like that dark meat boy I tell ya!!


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I went up to the front door of a home to let my Pax's roommate know that she's past out drunk in the back of my car.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mr Styg said:


> I make sure they sign a consent form, then I have it notarized. Also make sure my body camera is working and recording audio.


Lmao!!!!!



Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


I find it impossible to go into their house if I never pick up the call in the first place.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In general, I avoid going in houses at all costs, but I know there are certain circumstances where it becomes the exception, like perhaps helping someone handicapped in or out for example.
> 
> My very first ride I picked up a blind woman from a grocery store. At her home I carried all the bags into the kitchen. I made very certain that I did not touch anything, not even the doorknob.
> 
> Feel free to share your stories. Fair warning, if you admit you did something stupid, you are gonna get ridiculed!


Ummm no. Not happening, bags at the door and they can take them in. Sorry you didn't help them shop did you? Ok...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Ummm no. Not happening, bags at the door and they can take them in. Sorry you didn't help them shop did you? Ok...


Lolol, funny you should say that..

On the way to her house she says Can we stop at the liquor store, it's somewhere up here on the right.
Hmm, there is a liquor store on the left.
Oh that's it, if we can pull in there I would love it.
We pull in, I park, and wait for her to go in. Then it dawns on me, oh yeah, she's blind. She doesn't even know where it is, all she can do is get out of the car.
Next thing I know, I'm walking thru the liquor store with a blind woman on my arm, helping her shop for margarita stuff.
It was my first ride ever. Is this normal? Will I get tipped for this? Is it okay to ask how she got blind? Are all my rides going to be like this? Should I have not kept the meter running?
Then at her place I backed into the driveway. She gets out and a bush hit her in the face as she went to the back of the car. I helped carry in groceries. Quickly. Then left.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lolol, funny you should say that..
> 
> On the way to her house she says Can we stop at the liquor store, it's somewhere up here on the right.
> Hmm, there is a liquor store on the left.
> ...


Lol


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> I've entered passengers homes on numerous occasions and have had offers to enter which I had refused on different occasions, i guess looking good, being a good listener, being educated and being at least somewhat articulate has its advantages. I don't wish to share the details of why or what happened because what happened there stays there (hopefully). All I can tell you is asses the situation and do it at your own risk, if things go south later on don't try to blame anyone else.


Yea I am with you on this. I mean they are people. Not only homes but clubs and bars & stip clubs which left me not driving for the night but I have had some fun..


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I did once. I was still a noob,
> 
> Picked up a woman from a restaurant. She was going to her home way up in the mountains.
> About a 30 minute trip.
> ...


Draw five stars where it says "TIP:______"



Ribak said:


> It is ok to enter when no one is home. For example, after an airport drop off where the entire family has left for an extended trip. Stay in the house for a few days and leave before they get back.


I have been living rent free for the last two years. Tell the neighbors you're house sitting



michael7227 said:


> Never in a million years.
> 
> Unknown black man seen entering white woman's home cops called.
> 
> ...


Correction: We knew what he was doing in there and that threatened us


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

for fun I've started asking passengers if i can use their bathroom. i wait till they gasp and then I giggle and say "oh its just number 1"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JimKE said:


> I haven't ever had any reason to enter a pax's house, and it's hard to think of a case where it would be appropriate. Maybe the situation with the blind lady needing help with groceries, but I've never had anything remotely like that.
> 
> I drive mostly days, so I don't get the drunk drama. I do get sick and/or disabled people occasionally, but I'm trained for that and I know which ones to accept and which I should cancel. So far, I haven't had to cancel anyone because of medical issues, but I wouldn't hesitate for a second if I thought it was appropriate.


What if you simply get asked in for "coffee, tea or me?"


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had beers w cool ppl at the end of a night.. but I work in the Midwest


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I'll take luggage to the door and place it inside while standing outside. This is for elderly, pregnant ladies and the disabled. If you are healthy the luggage goes as far as the curb from trunk.
> 
> Never go inside.


I agree with you. If they need that much assistance that they can't handle their belongings, they should come with an assist person. I would venture to guess most blind people would appreciate your putting their bags inside the door, but not by stepping foot in the apartment/home at all. All you'd need is a nearby video camera showing you walking into their apartment and the person alleges you touched them inappropriately and you'd be tried and convicted.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Goober said:


> I've had beers w cool ppl at the end of a night.. but I work in the Midwest


Goob...is THAT you....???

Your avi has taken a turn...

To the violent side...8>O

I want the old Goober back...

He was so much more lovable...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Goob...is THAT you....???
> 
> Your avi has taken a turn...
> 
> ...


This has been my avatar since day 1... I'm the OG goober


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Where do you guys/girls use the bathroom during a long shift?
> 
> I like using pax's bathrooms. Strangely, after I'm done & thanking them, a few handed me a cash tip.
> 
> How else do you think LA/SF/Palo Alto drivers afford to drive uber?


Target usually has one just inside their front door. Starbucks. CVS/Wallgreens etc some are open 24 hours. Jack in the Box, Taco Bell yadda yadda.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

htboston said:


> If a good-looking drunk girl asks me to come in, I'm going in. I might get lucky or I might get murdered, but you miss 100% of the shots you don't take.
> 
> Plus, carry a knife wherever you go *for protection*.


I don't think this is what they meant by _unprotected sex _


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> The answer is truly "NEVER go into pax's house" You shouldn't even be getting out of your car unless you're popping trunk and/or helping load pax's shit into the back.
> 
> My most frustrating trip where I went above and beyond and to the moon and back and wished to God I had never accepted to begin with was one I SO wanted to cancel when I first saw the pax (and her husband, and daughter) due to the extra amount of work it would clearly entail and the low dollar amount it would earn (once I saw destination). It involved a 400+ lb woman who was in a wheelchair, her 250 lb daughter and her 350 lb husband and 4 bags. Going 5 blocks to a hospital.
> 
> ...


OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO IT! That's what they say when they have no (or inappropriate) child seating, or a unaccompanied minor. Always assess the load before you even stop. When I first started I had a woman, her daughter and grand daughter were waiting with a couple of suitcases and the child seat. Once I started helping load them, their suitcases wouldn't fit into my trunk (after scratching the bumper too) the old woman went inside to get MORE suitcases. I told them I couldn't take them and they'd need to order a larger car (XL). They were angry with me, said they'd be late (why do they always time it down to the minute rather than leave some flexible time?) and I said I just couldn't squeeze all of them in my car with the suitcases. As I left, they kept ordering the UberX as it came to me being the closest. I had to turn my app off, which stinks. In the future, I'm going to ask them if they have more luggage before I even start the trip and stand firm.



Scott.Sul said:


> My generation grew up when today's "hashtag" symbol was yesterdays "pound" symbol.
> 
> So every time I see someone talking about #MeToo, it immediately translates to "Pound Me Too".
> 
> So it really sends me a mixed message and requires situational interpretation... I guess it depends on the age of the author.


#Can'tUnSee



Trump Economics said:


> Lmao!!!!!
> 
> I find it impossible to go into their house if I never pick up the call in the first place.


True. No grocery stores, no Walmarts... stay away from colleges. Cancel if you see generation Z's



Rat said:


> Draw five stars where it says "TIP:______"


I'm doing this for the next server who doesn't tip me!!!!!!!!!!!!! It always astonishes me when they don't tip...


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Get out of my car 

Is what is said to an invite in


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

RipCityWezay said:


> Get out of my car
> 
> Is what is said to an invite in


lmao. Like how awkward is it when you obviously have better shit to do than hang out with pax. I feel bad when I'm like, that was awesome but "you gotta go"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I feel it is okay if two conditions are met. 

1) They promised a "big tip" and failed to follow through.

2) They are not home. 


That big tip could be that new 65 in Sharp TV or some jewelry.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Had one last night...

That just didnt want to get out...

Offered my money to go...

And gamble with him...

Very drunk...said no...

Took 15 minutes to get him...

Out of my car...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've three gone into a pax's house, all involved unloading luggage. One was a cranky old broad with a giant suitcase, carried it through the garage and up a flight of steps, she was a *****, didn't tip, oh well. Few months later, had another one, picked up a this nice young woman (turns out she was a military wife) at the airport, two little kids. I loaded all the luggage while she strapped the kids in. When I dropped them off, she asked if I would bring the luggage and set it inside the door from the garage to the house, she had to change one of the kids diaper. I humped 6 pieces of luggage and two car seats in, as I was closing my tailgate, she came out and handed me $20. This past Christmas ever, young woman, her parents threw her out. She told me on the drive, she had been dating this guy for 5 months, and recently had spent the night with him. Her parents didn't approve of him at all (she's black, he's white), they gave her an ultimatum, then before she could answer, her father threw her out. Took us 15 minutes to load all her stuff in my vehicle, and it was packed full. When I dropped her off, it took her, the boyfriend and me to get all the stuff in the apartment. I felt bad for her, she was really upset. Tipped me $5 in the app.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

I've had a few PAX offer to let me use their bathroom, but didn't accept. There is no way I'll do that. You never know what goes on behind closed doors. Too risky.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> As we get older we realize how risky it is. Even if you get them on your dash cam offering sex, she can legally revoke consent once you get inside the house.
> 
> You can maybe record the moment of penetration, clearly showing consent.
> 
> ...


You just have to tell them that Uber has a no sex policy.
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/apac-en/


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

In two years of driving and over 3,500 trips, there have only been three instances where i have gone into a person's home. Each time was me helping them carry their groceries in. Two of the three were elderly folks and the other was two college roommates. It is just not a good idea under any circumstance but it is what it is and thankfully, nothing bad came out of these three examples.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I once entered a pax house and played video games. No one ever said anything about having a dash cam or audio recording for consent


We recall. Most of us on this board know there have been others too....[/QUOTE]



Cableguynoe said:


> I did once. I was still a noob,
> 
> Picked up a woman from a restaurant. She was going to her home way up in the mountains.
> About a 30 minute trip.
> ...


Not the response I expected from you ! Not a "premium pick-up" I presume.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> We recall. Most of us on this board know there have been others too....


Not the response I expected from you ! Not a "premium pick-up" I presume.[/QUOTE]

I don't always make up great happy endings for my stories.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's the thing. You have to be a decent judge of people. That can be difficult I admit when you have only been talking to them for a short period. If I was invited into someones home you would have to take many things into consideration. So my answer to this is simple: Depends on the situation and person. I really don't have any absolutes when it come to nearly every decision I make. Also, I'm an "odds" guy. I look at things in that realm. If I handicap something at 1 in thousand chance of something going wrong. I'll take that chance. 1 in 100? maybe. 1 in 10? Only if I've been drinking.....lol.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Chefbumbum said:


> I get paid to move paxholes from A to B. Thats it. Never ever get inside a house. If they are or have a disabilitie hire special transportation. As for drunks fortunately I don't pick up at bars or work at night.


Very interesting responses regarding residential dwellings, but if you deliver a meal to a hotel or motel, would you deliver the meal to or inside the respective hotel or motel room or leave it at the front desk and contact the recipient to tell them where it is? What have your experiences been during these types of deliveries?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Very interesting responses regarding residential dwellings, but if you deliver a meal to a hotel or motel, would you deliver the meal to or inside the respective hotel or motel room or leave it at the front desk and contact the recipient to tell them where it is? What have your experiences been during these types of deliveries?


Bring it to the room, JMO
If that hotel allows it? Sound better? JMO


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Bring it to the room, JMO


Hyatt Regency Hotel Security Policies and Procedures mandate, for example: They don't allow food delivery people inside their buildings. abd especially Not onto guest floors.



Unleaded said:


> Hyatt Regency Hotel Security Policies and Procedures mandate, for example: They don't allow food delivery people inside their buildings. abd especially Not onto guest floors.


Check out the Trip Advisor website under the heading of "*"Take out delivery to hotel rooms?*


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Never alone,
But if they’re having a party it might be OK to use a bathroom or if you feel like it go offline to end the night.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lolol, funny you should say that..
> 
> On the way to her house she says Can we stop at the liquor store, it's somewhere up here on the right.
> Hmm, there is a liquor store on the left.
> ...


Oh yes very typical trip did her Seeing Eye Dog pee on your leg?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

On one occasion I've gone into their home. It was a group of people of guys my age; late twenties/early thirties. They were buzzed and just a general fun group. They invited me in after talking about baseball for our 30 minute drive and when we went inside their girlfriends/wives/fiancees were inside. I hung out for a bit and had some beers with them and played darts. At some point I gave them my Insta and like 10 days later I get a message about them needing another for their fantasy football league. I joined last year and came to their BBQ over labor day; met people, their families, etc. Now I see them about twice a month and have a good friendship with them.

Really it just depends on the vibe you get from the group or person I guess. Understandably if it was a single woman, or a situation that could turn south quickly that's one thing. But at the end of the day I now have another circle of friends in my area and this was probably the best case scenario.


----------

